# red drum



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

What is the best was to catch red drum off a pier. Also what kind of reels and rods and # test do yall recomend for them. Ive seen people catch them but i never have


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

You should come down for the Tybee P&S get-together. The big reds are here off the beach in the spring and in the fall. The biggest one I caught last year was 43" long, the smallest was about 10" in my castnet.  

If you want to catch the small ones, I use a small plastic jig like a Silver Mullet Bass Assassin with a chartreuse head just heavy enough to bump bottom. I use that on medium action rod and a Shimano 1000 reel spooled with #6 or #8 pound test. That is alot of fun. 

For the big ones, I use a surf setup spooled with #17 mono and a #50 to #80 shock leader and a fishfinder rig. The hook is an Eagle Claw or Owner circle hook between 3/0 and 6/0 in the Eagle Claw or 5/0 to 7/0 in the Owner. The Eagle Claw has been very good for the big reds and hasn't failed me yet. Bait is usually a medium finger mullet, sometimes I'll butterfly it or chop the tail off. However, reds are swimming garbage cans and they'll eat anything that gets in their way.

I should have some pictures of the monster reds from last year if Ronnie ever gets me those pictures.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

Were is that. I usally fish at cherry grove.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Tybee is just over the border from SC. I'd say it's about a 4 hour ride from Myrtle Beach.


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I have only caught one red from Cherry Grove. I was fishing for blues with a side of finger mullet on a Carolina rig and a 2/0 circle hook. The drum took the bait before it hit bottom. Brought it to the pier and tried to find a dropnet, but the first guy who had one said the fish was too big to be legal so I cut the line   . If I had been thinking clearly, I would have pulled the drum down the pier and given he rod to someone on the beach so I could land it in the surf.

Another guy caught the same drum later in the day. He had a net, so he brought it in, but when he tried to get it weighed, the person working the counter said he had to throw it back because it was too big.

Anybody know why there is both a minimum and a maximum size limit on the drum? I don't understand.

Evan


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

its to protect the larger brood fish, which can lay millinos of eggs. In the inlet at cherry grove last year, my dad caught one that 25', one over the slot in sc. In nc the slot is 18-27. Personally though, i'd return everyone i caught, simply because the fishery still isn't where it used to be, and still needs help. Thats the reason for the slot


----------



## Fatback (Aug 6, 2003)

In Ga the slot for Red Drum is 14" to 23". Like E posted....I have gotten all mine in April/May and again in Sept/October.....but I still have not gotten a keeper yet. Got mine on fresh shrimp and mullet, Carolina rigged with about a 2/0 circle hook.

Yea, Tybee is about a 15min drive from Savannah. On a clear day you can see Hilton Head SC from the pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, I put each and everyone of my reds back. I've kept two in my lifetime and neither tasted very good to me. They're a great sport fish, especially on light tackle.


----------



## fish4kings104 (Feb 1, 2004)

thanks for all yalls help. I learn somthing new every day and im hoping to catch my first reddrum in this upcoming fishing season just around the corner. im going to myrtle beach in two weekends to screw around and cast a d.o.a shrimp or somthing. NOT expecting to catch anything.


----------

